# Yes!!! I Made It!!!! I Reached 100 Posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Pac-Man

i did it!!!!  I finally reached 100 posts. boy, it was a long journey. am i starting to be accepted as a regular??? anyway, most of the members dont reach 100 posts (at least thats what I think) so i got farther than some people!!!


----------



## fish_doc

It always feels good when your regular. :lol: Its no fun being backed up.


----------



## Lydia

lol


----------



## Damon

Congrats on the milestone! And to answer your question, yes and no. Your post count, while total does tend to lead many to believe in knowledge, the depth of your answers will go a lot further in being a "regular" (IME anyways). Take fish_doc or The Old Salt for example. They write some of the more in depth answers I've seen anywhere (and by far longer than mine on average). WHen they post, I read it even if its a topic I'm very familiar with. One can never learn too much. "Regulars" like them despite post count are the reasons I visit here as much as I do. So while post counts looks great upon the surface (Where has Davian been anyways?), substance goes a lot furrther to me than count. Keep up the posting Pacman! 200,300 even 500 isn't far away.


----------



## fish_doc

I make my share of short no-nonsense posts to lighten the mood also. But thank you for the compliment.

And you keep up on your share of very helpful posts also.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Congrats.. lol
I remember when I was with the old fishforums, I got really excited when I reach...50


----------



## Pac-Man

haha thanks guys. :fun: im at 116 now!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## fishfreaks

awesome :fun:


----------



## fish_doc

You are ageing very rapidly :lol:


----------



## Pac-Man

lol, im gonna make it to the guiness book of world records. i can already see my self in the New York times...
*
Local Fish Man Reaches 145 in Age*

by: the associated press

A man from a fish forum called fishforums reached 145 years of age today. he is still in very good health, only suffering from luekemia, heart disease, and old man syndrome. he does not wish to comment on...Story continued on A16


----------



## fish_doc

His biggest illness MTS has been spread to many others on the forums he visits on the net.


----------



## Shaggy

Damn Pac, 47 posts in 7 days Lets pick it up a bit.. :lol:


----------



## fish_doc

The next olympic event is speed posting. :lol:


----------



## Pac-Man

i know i in a slump... but im almost at 200!!! :wink:


----------



## Shaggy

30 more...lets move it move it move it


----------



## shev

580 here.

minus 10 being in the make your own story thread, since they were all the same post.


----------



## Lydia

465 here

kinda makes me wonder how many of those were actually helpful and how many were just stuff like this, lol


----------



## Pac-Man

hehe only 20 something to go....


----------



## Damon

Keep it up! How's the site going Dave? Haven't been there in a cpl of weeks.


----------



## Pac-Man

im at 199... im hanging over the fringe of 200 and...


----------



## Pac-Man

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!: I did it!! finally.... hehe 300 not too far away :fun:  :fun:  :fun:  :fun:  :fun:  :fun:  :fun:  :fun:  :fun:  :fun:  :fun:  :fun:  :fun:  :fun:  :fun:
im so happy....


----------



## fish_doc

Here is to the dream that every hundred in more knowledgable and helpful than the last.


----------



## Pac-Man

Cheers :fun:


----------



## Pac-Man

ALRIGHT!!! ANOTHER HUNDRED DOWN!!! At this rate ill be at 1,000 in no time... and the novelty still hasn't worn off lol :fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::


----------



## Lexus

haha then you'll be like me no life!


----------



## Osiris

but it takes a life to live life, but life as a slave is no life at all -Stargate SG-1


----------



## Pac-Man

i think you have a life... a very good one!!! lol. u also mention that u have a horse?? thats another aspect of your life right there... and u work at walmart... U HAVE A JOB!!! i think u mentioned u were also in school... its not like u just sit around this forum all day!! so u do have a life, a pretty busy one from what i can speculate too. (wow, what a waste of MY life, lol, jk) :fun:


----------



## Osiris

Lmao..........


----------



## Lexus

True
Horses, horse showing, working 40 hours a week, college and a boyfriend! :shock:


----------



## guppyart

MalawianPro said:


> but it takes a life to live life, but life as a slave is no life at all -Stargate SG-1


yes stargae quotes I love those


----------



## fish_doc

> congrats on braking a 1,000 posts!!! why dont u make a thread and celebrate like i have? you can celebrate in my topic if u want, my treat


Why thank you dont mind if I do. woo-hoo, her-rah, her-ray, OK dont want to overdo it. Us old folks cant take the excitement. I might have to change my depends now. Esp after a celebration like that. LOL


----------



## mlefev

Lexus said:


> True
> Horses, horse showing, working 40 hours a week, college and a boyfriend! :shock:


Geez, you sound as busy as I am. I wonder how I actually pull school and work, etc. off sometimes. That's why I love coming in here to take a break. It's nice to just chat with people once in awhile.


----------



## Pac-Man

yes, fish_doc, we don't won't you to hurt yourself, now do we? lol.


----------



## Pac-Man

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. 400 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun:


----------



## fishfreaks

cool. you sound just like baby baby


----------



## fishboy

you're beating me i only have 363 and i joined a month before you


----------



## Lydia

fish_doc said:


> Why thank you dont mind if I do. woo-hoo, her-rah, her-ray, OK dont want to overdo it. Us old folks cant take the excitement. I might have to change my depends now. Esp after a celebration like that. LOL




lmao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pac-Man

fishfreaks said:


> cool. you sound just like baby baby


I don't really take that you meant that as a compliment...and I started this thread way before she even came here. Its just tradition for me to post this every 100 posts I make... I make my share of helpful posts too....I can't have fun every once in a while? :grin:


----------



## fishfreaks

hey now, i wasnt saying that. i was just saying that your both excited, thats all sorry for any confusion


----------



## Pac-Man

Nows not the time for excuses fishfreaks!! now just stand in that corner. lol, jk. Ok. Thats fine. I just wanted to let you know that I wasn't meaning for this to be a spamming post, just a tradition for me. Sorry for making you say sorry for all the confusion and sorry for making this sentence so confusing. Sorry. lol :lol:

oh and by the way, I dared to poke your avatar, and all I did was bring me to your profile...I guess he's not such a tough guy after all, he didn't even fight back! lol :wink:


----------



## fishfreaks

alright, no hard feelings! hahahahaha :lol: poor penguin gettin poked around *sniffles* haha!


----------

